# Audi Drops RS 6 GTO Concept Drawings to Celebrate 40 Years of Quattro



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

As if there weren’t already enough reasons to lust after the RS 6 Avant, Audi’s apprentices have gone and given us another. This is the RS 6 GTO Concept and it’s inspired by the Audi 90 quattro IMSA GTO. We may die of lust before we get to the end of this story so do […] More...
The post Audi Drops RS 6 GTO Concept Drawings to Celebrate 40 Years of Quattro appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

